# [Eclipse] Templates, Keymap?



## depood (26. Okt 2009)

Hallo!
2 kleinere fragen;

Gibt es irgendwo eine ausdruckbare keymap? Ich kann zwar die csv-datei exportieren, aber derart unformatiert würde es wohl stunden dauern die keymap zu erstellen.

Gibts es eine möglichkeit in den Templates ${user} usw einen neuen wert zuzuschreiben? Leider ist auf meinem system die bennenung leider etwas ungut für veröffentlichung in dateien. Es würde auch genügen vielleicht neue Variablen zu erstellen, oder vielleicht sogar template_user.txt -> ${template_user} (also praktisch importieren).


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2009)

Zu 1) Drück zweimal STRG + SHIFT + L, dann kannste als CSV exportieren und drucken.
zu 2) kA, hab einfach bei @author meinen Namen fest verdrahtet.


----------



## depood (26. Okt 2009)

Nur 2 Beispiele:
"Run/Debug","Debug Java Application","???D J","In Windows"
"Refactor - Java","Extract Method","??M","In Windows"

aufschlussreich ^^


----------



## byte (26. Okt 2009)

Mit der richtigen Kodierung funktionierts problemlos.


----------



## depood (26. Okt 2009)

Hab sogut wie alle darstellungen jetzt durch .. die apple cmd taste und lösch icon wird nicht dargestellt...

Jemand nen tipp ?


----------

